# Opening morning hunt report.



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Well we had some deer I call rappin 4 tay and right eye McGee come in around 7:30ish. I was hunting with 2 first time hunters, both kinda fell asleep so I am trying to get their attention as the deer start coming in, they came in kinda fast, as I am getting ready to draw back, right eye McGee stops dead in his tracks. I look down and the one is standing taking steps towards me with his back towards the deer. FUUUUgh we were busted rapping 4 tay comes barreling down thru the bushes so I draw back and he stops about 5 yards short of a perfect opening. as soon as my buddy turns his head to see what's behind him, right eye McGee bolts back the other direction. After that we sat for a bit before heading out, but not before checking the trail cam one more time. Lets just say there was a big boy on it from the day before and I think I will call him American Piehole cuz this buck is just NASTY, and by nasty I mean BIG for this unit8). A lot of folks were after this buck opening morning as I know where he resides which was why I was surprised to see him on my cam. Anyway we went back in around 2 and then got hit by the storm, sat under a pine tree for about 3 hours then the wind was so bad we called it quits.


----------

